# SLX vs Driver X dilema, any advice?



## lephil (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi guys,

I need to change my old driver X.

There is my dilema.

2014/15 SLX for 180$

2016/17 Driver X for 245$

I am an experienced freerider. With my age, confort and flex has become of interest and that why I'm considering the SLX. But it's an old model and....pfffff

They both fit me well.

What would you do and why, any experience with these boots?
Thanks,,

Phil


----------



## lephil (Feb 8, 2011)

I have no good deal on the tourists...

this is really between SLX and driver X.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

SLX may be older but cones with the Infinite Ride inner boot, which is much longer lasting than the Driver X’s Imprint liner. B sells just the Infinite Ride liner for $149 now. I’d pick the SLX.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Infinite Ride liners are hit & miss, so me people love them, some hate them. Broadly speaking the Infinite Ride liners are better if you ride at least 50 or 75 days a year, otherwise most people prefer the Imprint.
That is why Burton has changed the 'default' liner that comes with the SLX and Ion back to the Imprint and only offers the Infinite Ride as an after market add-on.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Yeah I didn’t love the infinite ride liner until I had them heat molded after a season of use. Still going strong after two more seasons. Their longevity is top notch and the comfort can be had if worked a bit. I might buy another pair of infinite ride liners for the new ions that came with the new lifeliner, depending on how they hold up. These lifeliners seem even more softer/comfier than the imprint 4 liners of old.


----------

